

Ask HN: Why is Democracy Now banned? - cma

They did an hour program on Aaron yesterday, but the link can't be submitted without immediately becoming dead.<p>This isn't the first time I've noticed;  I'm guessing a lot of their content has resulted in off-topic political debates in the past, but they have had some good coverage of Assange, Greenwald on Bradley Manning, etc. over the last few years, which, while political, has been relavent to HN.
======
tokenadult
_I'm guessing a lot of their content has resulted in off-topic political
debates in the past_

That would be reason enough for a general site ban on new submissions. Most of
the participants here on HN who have been here longer than I have, and
especially those who have higher average comment karma than I have, are united
in saying that HN is not the place for political threads. Quite a few of the
experienced members of HN flag any new post that deals mostly with politics
rather than with the core topics of HN, especially if the source is not a
high-quality source. That gradually adds sites to the list of sites that are
autokilled on submission.

~~~
brudgers
_not a high-quality source_

Amy Goodman is a well regarded journalist. She's won a Polk and a Robert F.
Kennedy Award. Cohost Jaun Gonzalez has won a Polk twice for his work at _New
York Daily News_.

